
Review: Clojure Programming  - flashingpumpkin
http://aviflax.com/post/review-clojure-programming-by-chas-emerick-brian-carper-and-cristophe-grand/
======
tierack
I've been through Clojure Programming, The Joy of Clojure, and Programming
Clojure, and this is the one I'm recommending. The review hits on many of the
reasons, but I also particularly liked how this book dealt with Java interop
(not until after a solid foundation had been built around Clojure). I feel
that many JVM language books jump too fast into talking about interacting with
Java, to the detriment of learning the language in question.

~~~
mattdeboard
Agreed on all. All three have their strengths and I respect their authors
immensely. That said, I have to strongly, strongly recommend newcomers check
this book out first, especially if you're coming from another high level
language.

Clojure Programming's introduction to what makes lisps lisps as well as the
overview of functional programming really sets it apart. The constant
comparison to analogs in other languages is also very helpful for coming to
grips with Clojure (I'm a casual Clojure hobbyist hacker with slightly more
than passing familiarity with the language, and I'm still getting a lot out of
every page.)

------
cemerick
Thanks to Avi for the very kind words.

FYI, the preface, ToC, and first chapter are available here [PDF]:
[http://cdn.oreilly.com/oreilly/booksamplers/9781449394707_sa...](http://cdn.oreilly.com/oreilly/booksamplers/9781449394707_sampler.pdf)

------
flashingpumpkin
Looks like the host is not quite keeping up anymore - cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aviflax...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:aviflax.com/post/review-
clojure-programming-by-chas-emerick-brian-carper-and-cristophe-
grand/&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

~~~
aviflax
Working on it!

~~~
aviflax
Oh man, I had no idea resizing my Linode server would take so long!

Current status: Migrate Filesystem - Ubuntu 9.10 Disk Image from
newark100.linode.com Entered: 9 minutes 51 seconds ago - Took: 7 minutes, 7
seconds 31.6% done, 15:20 to go, 11.98 MB/s

------
darklajid
Thanks a lot for that nudge. Just fighting Amazon to give me a digital
version.

I wanted to buy a Clojure book for quite some time, but this time I was
converted successfully (having played with ClojureScript last night certainly
helped to intrigue me again).

------
elangoc
I'm slowly working my way through the book in order to write a review, myself.
I've only gotten through the Chapter 1-Down the Rabbit Hole, but already, I'm
pretty happy with how the book is fairly gradual and walks you through what
it's presenting to you.

------
john2x
Any recommendations for someone who isn't familiar with FP at all?

Thanks!

~~~
billsix
1) Simply Scheme 2) The Littler Schemer 3) ANSI Common Lisp 4) On Lisp 5)
Practical Common Lisp 6) Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs 7)
Let over Lambda

